# handmade fingerless gloves



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

My 82 year old neighbor has hand knitted 2 pairs of fingerless gloves. They are great for cold days when you have raynaud's syndrome
These are her last 2 pairs she would like 10.00 each:cute:
email me at [email protected] for pictures
I m not sure how to get them on here thanks


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Interested in the gloves.............


----------



## Rain-Dancer (Jun 17, 2013)

Interested


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

You would have more luck starting your own thread versus side-commenting on one from 2015. :b


----------

